# New headlight style for B13 (Mexican Tsuru'05)



## Shammuk (Dec 13, 2003)

Well... since I'm from Mexico and will change my 2000 B13 for a '05 model, I went to the dealership and they showed me the revamped style for next year model.
Just wanted to share the info with you guys on the forum.

You can watch the pictures on the mexican website

Tsuru '05


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

do they have anything for a b14?


----------



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

wow I must be way out of it or something...
Is Nissan still selling B13s NEW??? like still producing more???
That is so weird! ... and a bit sad... kind of
I'm confused


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Don't be sad, neither confussed.

Nissan sell B13's as long as B15's & yes they've redesigned the front.

Tsurus is the sales leader in all segments. Any car compares with the it.

& black_ser95 nothing for the B14, last year of that was 2000 (one yr, later than USA).


----------



## Shammuk (Dec 13, 2003)

infantspikes said:


> wow I must be way out of it or something...
> Is Nissan still selling B13s NEW??? like still producing more???
> That is so weird! ... and a bit sad... kind of
> I'm confused


The B13 here in mexico still has a loooong way to go. It's one of the favorites here.
My only complain is that they changed the intake (its now vertical instead of horizontal) and because of that I can't plug in some aftermarket parts like CAIs 

BTW, infantspikes, I think that there is a special clause in the NAFTA that cars made in NorthAmerica (or at least 65% of the car) can be imported duty free between Canada, Mexico and the USA... So my best guess is that you CAN import a brand new B13 into the US. I don't know if it will pass an emissons test though.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

So they just changed the grill or are the lights different as well? I haven't seen the old Tsuru's enough to know by looking at them, any changes would appear to be subtle.


----------



## Hans_Snarcher (Jul 10, 2004)

wow waht a bargain only 97,000 dollars!


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Hans_Snarcher said:


> wow waht a bargain only 97,000 dollars!


Are you out of your mind?????

It's 97,000 MEXICAN PESOS

Local Webpages put local prices & it's clearly www.nissan.com.mx<----


----------



## Shammuk (Dec 13, 2003)

toolapcfan said:


> So they just changed the grill or are the lights different as well?


the headlighs have a blue tone now.


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Are you out of your mind?????
> 
> It's 97,000 MEXICAN PESOS
> 
> Local Webpages put local prices & it's clearly www.nissan.com.mx<----


 $8,574.96 hell at that price I would buy twoconvert


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

If they still made the SE-R I would totally buy one, even if it was going to cost thousands to get it over the boarder and all legal.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

^^^^^^
I pray everynight for that.

Saddly, Nissan Mexicana guys don't have a broadband connection with God & we just have Basic & not so basic Tsurus (Sentras B13).

Dealership Pics:

Whole front view:









Headlight detail:


----------



## PunkySentraXE (Sep 6, 2004)

those are really hot. . . anyone know how much they run?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

As much as your B13 when it was new...

110 or 115mph I guess, it's a very light car, it has a slight variation of the GA16DE named GA16DNE (differente intake manifold & no Variable Cams) otherwise it's a low emission car with a 4wires O2 sensor.

Really, Tsuru it's a Mex Treasure.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Arrgh! Why do I feel like Nissan would OWN the American low-budget economy car market if they started importing new B13's from Mexico? I'd buy one this spring if they did that.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

thats really weird, they kept the b13 alive, but killed the b14...


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Eh, they seem to do that in Mexico. Didn't they just stop making the original VW Beatle down there?

But seriously, Nissan listen! I would buy a new B13 Tsuru in a heartbeat if it came here!


----------



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> thats really weird, they kept the b13 alive, but killed the b14...


they dont kylled B14, B14 is exported to brasil and other south america countryes, here on brasil b14 coasts is about US$ 18,000.00...

But, they come with this fuck GA16DNE with 105cv and low torque...
The GA16 mexico variation do 18km/liter.. 

I prefer my B13 Ga16de !


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

PeaNutB13 said:


> $8,574.96 hell at that price I would buy twoconvert


this could help: http://www.foreignborn.com/visas_imm/entering_us/7importingyourcar.htm


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

that grill looks like you could cut the ugly mess out of it and replace it with mesh for the syndicate style grill look.


----------



## vqman (Jan 17, 2003)

forget the headlights, I want the steering wheel and the brushed aluminum guage bezel kit..

http://www.nissantsuru.com.mx/interiores.asp


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Sorry dear, 2005 parts for Tsuru aren't available yet at dealership, as soon as they got, we could get that kind of parts.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

The pattern on the interior seats are a bit tacky but i'd definitely drive it. :woowoo:


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

I'd immediately buy a new B13 @ $8500.

I currently have an NX, but I used to have a '93 Sentra XE.

Fantastic, dependable car. Love the GA16DE.

_*UNFORTUNATELY*_,

In order to sell a car in the US (or import a non-USDM one), it has to meet various federal standards. Emissions would be the obvious problem, but also: glass, bumpers, inner door armor, passive restraints, etc, etc. 

All of a sudden, an $8500 car becomes a $13000 car. 

Everyone wants all the safety stuff, but it costs $$$$$.


----------

